# rear tires... hmmm



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

See, Ben your wheels have LESS of an offset than stock, which means they are pushed further out towards the fender lip. Kaz, are you sure about those numbers? 45/50 is pretty high up, I mean that's a good 10mm difference above stock. 

Do you think the difference in offset for the M3 wheels accounts for the extra 10mm of tread width? Don't forget, the wheel is an extra 1/2" wide as well, and so the M68s would probably curve the sidewall in a bit more than the M3 wheels, thus reducing the chances of rubbing. 

Anyone know what the M3 rear wheel offsets are?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I know for a fact my Alpinas are:

18x8 ET47
18x8.5 ET50

Remember E46M3 rears are irrelevant in a non-M discussion as the rears will NOT fit unless you jack the back of the car up and let the wheels stick out about an inch. :lmao: 

But here are the numbers:

18x8 ET47mm
18x9 ET26mm

19x8 ET47mm
19x9.5 ET26mm


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Yeah, we are just differeing in semantics. A et15 wheel has less of an offset meaning it is closer to the hub. A et35 whell has more of an offset meaning it is farther from the hub.

et35 will not rub, since mine do not rub with 255/35/18. Anything less than that will. Additionally anything wider than 8.5 will rub also.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I replaced my Pilot Sports with Sumitomo HTRZIIs, and have no problem with them. Performance seems similar, though the Sumis might be just a touch "squirmier" or less precise. It's so subtle that I might be making it up. 

I've had no trouble with mixing the HTRZIIs on the back and the Pilot Sports that I still have on the fronts. 

Sumis were less than $120 a tire, IIRC.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Would you believe I got about 16k out of them, after subtracting my winter tire miles? *


Actually no. You probably got more smoke out of those tires in a year than George Burns got out of his cigars in a lifetime.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Actually no. You probably got more smoke out of those tires in a year than George Burns got out of his cigars in a lifetime. *


I would take a picture but the tread is so shallow the camera cannot discern between the blocks and the grooves! :thumbup:

Talk about gettin your money's worth. They still grip like a mofo too.

JST, thanks man, I'll look into em!


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

*Chris, how did you like the Pilots?*

How did you like them and why do you want different ones? Cost?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Chris, how did you like the Pilots?*



Jim Seattle said:


> *How did you like them and why do you want different ones? Cost? *


I'm a big fan of the Pilots. The cost is definitely a factor; especially when the better-overall tire (the S-03) is cheaper AND there are these new Ecsta MX tires out.

The pilots have been very good to me. Very very even wear, minimal noise, excellent traction... what more could you ask for? I don't know how the S-03's could GET better but they are according to many! 

Most likely I will end up with the S-03's if I don't hear back from Kumho in the next day or so.


----------

